# 06 A6 MMI Head Unit problem



## onel0wcubn (Jun 8, 2003)

The unit turns on for like 30 seconds and shows the Audi MMI splash screen then just goes black..

has this happened to anyone? Did you find a fix?

T.I.A


----------



## engine101 (Apr 8, 2002)

Did you ever resolve this?

This just happened to me on my 2006 A6 Avant. Dealer found the rear window washer fluid hose had leaked all over the electronics in the rear compartment.

Did you ever fix your issue?


----------

